# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 > 3rd Ed d&D 3.5 Goggles of Night but better - help

## samduke

okay I have a race that has darkvision 60ft so Goggles of Night granting 60ft does no good what I am looking for, hopefully is an item that will extend the darkvision that is already there.

Yes I know all about Cavestalker PRC , I would like even more distance on darkvision

is there such an Item , Feat , Class / PRC

remain with 1st part WOTC no dragon mags ect

and thanks in advance

----------


## Gruftzwerg

Improved Darkvision [epic] (feat)

Doubles your natural Darkvision range. Can be taken multiple times (! double double in 3.5 is triple and so on..)

----------


## Maat Mons

Ring of Spelunking (Dragon 323, p88) doubles the range of your preexisting darkvision.  Superior Darkvision (Unapproachable East, p53) is a 4th-level spell that gives unlimited range darkvision for 1 hour/level.

----------


## samduke

> Ring of Spelunking (Dragon 323, p88) doubles the range of your preexisting darkvision.  Superior Darkvision (Unapproachable East, p53) is a 4th-level spell that gives unlimited range darkvision for 1 hour/level.


well i dont thing the ring will work but it wont hurt to ask and the spell is great, the epic feat is right out

thanks all

----------


## ShurikVch

Feats:
Deep Vision (_Complete Psionic_) - +30' (while psionically focused)
Deepseer (_Dragon_ #319) - +10'; prerequisites - deep gnome, stout halfling, or mountain dwarf
Devil's Sight (_Fiendish Codex II_) - +60'; prerequisites - Pact with devil, Devil's Favor, Wis 15
Eyes of the Mage (_Dragon_ #359) - +60'; prerequisites - Int 13, arcane CL 12
Inhuman Vision (_Lords of Madness_) - +5' for any [aberrant] feat
Pierce the Darkness (_Races of Stone_) - spend one Turn Undead attempt to double range of Darkvision for 1 minute per character level
Umbral Shroud (_Complete Champion_) - +10'; prerequisites - 3rd-level or higher darkness spell available to cast

Classes:
Shadowcaster (_Tome of Magic_) - at 3rd level, +30'
Solstice Knight - Paladin substitution level (_Dragon_ #338) - at 5th level, +30'

PrC:
Darkrunner (_Lords of Madness_) - at every even class level, +10'
Disciple of the Eye (_Races of the Dragon_) - at 3rd level, if range of your Darkvision is less than 120' - you get Darkvision 120'
Divine Crusader (_Complete Divine_) - at 7th level, +30'
Hoardstealer (_Draconomicon_) - +30' at 3rd, 6th, and 9th levels
The Ruby Disciple - at 5th level, range of Darkvision is doubled
Stalwart Warden (_Dragon_ #297) - this PrC is [epic] and Dwarf-specific; +30' every 5 levels

Other stuff:
Light and Darkness psionic mantle (_Complete Psionic_) - +30' (if you already have Darkvision when you get the mantle)
Magic Item Brow Chakra Bind (_Magic of Incarnum_) - +10' insight bonus to Darkvision range
Nightsighted trait - +10'

----------

